# Atari82's Daily Self-Esteem and Gratitude Log



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi People, This Thread is basically just for me, but feel free to post If Ya want to.


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

Self Esteem
-----------------
I am Unique
I am Smart 
I am Organized When I Have To Be
I have good use of the internet
I keep trying and trying
I am Helpful to Nice People
I am Indian (Desi)
I am Determined
I am A Hard Worker

Gratitude
------------------
I am Thankful for Life
I am Thankful for Parents and A Sister
I am Thankful for A House
I am Thankful for Food
I am Thankful for Loving Pizza So Much
I am Thankful for being a semi-vegan
I am Thankful for My Body Shape
I am Thankful For Hair
I am Thankful For A Full Body
I am Thankful For At-least 1 Friend


:yes


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

This is great, I'll be keeping an eye on it.


----------



## slive (Sep 9, 2010)

Lovely idea. I remember actually doing this for myself in an old diary I kept a few years ago and it really helped. I shall also keep watch.


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

Self Esteem
-----------------
I am Able To Live Independently If I Push Myself
I am Good At FPS Games Online 
I am Determined
I am Euphoric At Times
I am Good at Recovering
I am Able to Do At least 25 Push Ups, 45 Situps (Curlups), 40 Squats
I am Intelligent for My Age :boogie

Gratitude
------------------
I am Thankful for Life
I am Thankful for Parents and A Sister
I am Thankful for A House
I am Thankful for Food
I am Thankful for Loving Pizza So Much
I am Thankful for being a semi-vegan
I am Thankful for My Body Shape
I am Thankful For Hair
I am Thankful For A Full Body
I am Thankful For At-least 1 Friend
I am Thankful For A Cell-Phone
I am Thankful For This Computer I am Using Right Now
I am Thankful for an Education
I am Thankful I Know So Much At This Age


PS: Thanks For The Motivation and Comments People


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Self-Esteem
----------------------
I can look people in the eye while talking to them (for little awhile)
I can make people laugh
I've been told that I have a good singing voice
I am somewhat independent and self-motivated
I am pretty confident in what I want to be
I am a nice person

Gratitude:
-------------------------
I am greatful for my loving parents
I am thankful for the roof over my head
I am thankful that there's always food on the table
I am thankful for good health
I am thankful for the internet <3
I am thankful for living another day


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

Self Esteem
-----------------
I am Interested In Food
I am Building My Future
I am Inventive
:boogie

Gratitude
------------------
I am Thankful for my MP3 Player
I am Thankful for Internet 
I am Thankful for Youtube


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

Self-Esteem
---------------
I am interested in Urban Cities
I would Love to Travel
I am a good Learner

Gratitude
-----------------
I am thankful for Photos from my Childhood
I am thankful for A Can of Compressed Air (LOL)
I am thankful for a Bed

:clap


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

Self-Esteem
------------------
I am Motivated by Simple People and Things
I am Motivated by Some External and Some Internal Objects
I Have a Mixed Personality

Gratitude
--------------
Thankful To Be Different 
Thankful That I can Get my Driving Learners Permit This Year (Temps)
Thankful That Its Friday Tomorrow


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

This thread is full of awesome


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

Self-Esteem
------------------
I am good at shooting hoops
I am good at picking up on ideas
I am a Quick Learner

Gratitude
--------------
Thankful To Be Able to go to a Good Rank High School (Even Though I Hate HS SO MUCH and The People There..)
Thankful That I am Thankful For Stuff
Thankful That I had a Good Childhood (Born-10 Years Old)


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

Self-Esteem
-------------
I am good at Ultimate Frisbee
I am determined
I am TRYING

Gratitude
-------------
I am thankful for my Adidas Shoes
I am thankful for my Tolerance
I am thankful for my LIFE


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

:clap:boogie:clap Great stuff!!!


----------



## cinammon (Mar 18, 2010)

Atari82 said:


> Hi People, This Thread is basically just for me, but feel free to post If Ya want to.


I like your quote and it is true, never give up on your dreams and goals!!!!!


----------



## cinammon (Mar 18, 2010)

Self-Esteem:

I am working on becoming more socially outgoing.
I am doing volunteer work and helping others.

Gratitude:

I am thankful for my health
I am thankful for my family and friends.


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

Long Time No See THREAD :um

Self-Esteem
---------------
-I am working on more activities 
-I am turning my negative thoughts into positive thoughts 
-I am turning my confused thoughts into senseful thoughts 
-I am calmer and relaxing more
-I am HAVING FUN 

Gratitude
-------------
-I am thankful for Youtube
-I am thankful for A BRAIN
-I am thankful for having a public tennis court near me that I just started using 
-I am thankful for my Adidas Shoes

:yes   :boogie
(Overuse of Smilies :teeth:teeth:teeth:teeth)


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

Long Time No See THREAD AGAIN :um

Self-Esteem
---------------
-I am working on more activities 
-I am turning my negative thoughts into positive thoughts 
-I am turning my confused thoughts into senseful thoughts 
-I am calmer and relaxing more
-I am HAVING FUN 
-I am Ping-Ponging LOL
-I am TRYING
-I am Starting Tennis, Magic Tricks (Cards), Dance Moves etc......


Gratitude
-------------
-I am thankful for Youtube
-I am thankful for A BRAIN
-I am thankful for having a public tennis court near me that I just started using 
-I am thankful for my Adidas Shoes
-I am thankful for my Hydration Pack Backpack 
-I am thankful for my name in the international star registry
-I am thankful its November and the 1st Quarter of School is 3 Days from the End
-I am thankful Holiday is coming up

:yes   :boogie
(Overuse of Smilies :teeth:teeth:teeth:teeth)


----------



## heartskipped (Nov 4, 2010)

I've just joined but this thread is awesome, I hope it is helping you as it helps me just reading it  gonna do the same thing!


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

heartskipped said:


> I've just joined but this thread is awesome, I hope it is helping you as it helps me just reading it  gonna do the same thing!


Thanks HeartSkipped,

Long Time No See THREAD AGAIN :um

Self-Esteem
---------------
-I am Working On Yoga Poses
-I am TRYING
-I am working on Good Grades

Gratitude
-------------
-I am thankful for Youtube
-I am thankful for A BRAIN
-I am thankful for having a public tennis court near me that I just started using 
-I am thankful for my Adidas Shoes
-I am thankful for my Hydration Pack Backpack 
-I am thankful for my name in the international star registry
-I am thankful its November and the 1st Quarter of School is 3 Days from the End
-I am thankful Holiday is coming up

:yes   :boogie
(Overuse of Smilies :teeth:teeth:teeth:teeth) 10-19-2010 09:52 PM


----------



## HipHopHead (Jun 17, 2010)

thankful for loving pizza so much? thats deep ...haha


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

HipHopHead said:


> thankful for loving pizza so much? thats deep ...haha


Lol, Well I Needed to Put Something....

Self-Esteem
---------------
-I am working on more activities 
-I am turning my negative thoughts into positive thoughts 
-I am turning my confused thoughts into senseful thoughts 
-I am calmer and relaxing more
-I am HAVING FUN 
-I am TRYING
-I am Starting Tennis, Magic Tricks (Cards), Dance Moves etc......
-I am Surviving 
-I am continuing this list

Gratitude
-------------
-I am thankful that first quarter is over and thanksgiving break is 3 School Days From Now
-I am thankful that I am able to go to thel Football Game where my High School is playing for the championship
-I am thankful for this laptop


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

Self-Esteem
---------------
I am moving forward in life not crooked 
I am getting good grades
I am improving within my core
I can do 100 Squats

Gratitude
---------------------
Thankful that I found this site
I am a overachiever at times
I have video games
I get help from other people like parents at times
Thankful that I did 100 Squats this past week


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

Self-Esteem
----------------
I am able to skate (Inline, Ice and 4-Wheeled)
I know the rules of most sports
I am Unique

Gratitude
-------------------
I am Thankful for Good Grades
I am Thankful I go to a School
I am Thankful I have a home


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

Self-Esteem
----------------
I know the rules of most sports
I am Unique
I am able to do some Card Magic Tricks


Gratitude
-------------------
I am thankful for the NFL
I am thankful for A T.V
I am thankful for The Packers
I am thankful for Aaron Rodgers, Donald Driver and Greg Jennings


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

Self-Esteem
-----------------
I am able to push myself during exercise
I am entertained by the T.V and Computer
I am able to cook and follow recipes

Gratitude
-------------
I am thankful for my mp3 player
I am thankful for a sister
I am thankful for a home


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

Self-Esteem
-----------------
-I am able to organize my possessions
-I am able to exercise with ease
-I am able to push myself during exercise

Gratitude
----------
-I am thankful for my bike
-I am thankful for my water bottle 
-I am thankful for being a foodie 

:clap:|:yes


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

Self-Esteem
----------------
-I am able to skip rope 180 a minute
-I am able to figure out computer problems 
-I am able to follow my daily schedule 

Gratitude
-------------
-I am thankful for music experience 
-I am thankful for my sports equipment
-I am thankful to be living in a house

:clap:yes:clap


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

Self-Esteem
-------------------
- I CAN DRIVE NOW
- I can keep going strong
- I am able to access the internet (Yea..I culdnt think of somethin)

Gratitude
--------------
-My temps
-Car to practice driving
-A sturdy wallet


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

Self-Esteem
-------------------
- I am very close to getting my permanent drivers license 
- I am able to hold a conversation with a girl (online) 
- I am able to jump back up from a terrible day

Gratitude
--------------
-My iPod
-This Computer
-My Flash Drive (8GB)


----------



## Wesses (Jan 18, 2012)

keep it up!


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

YAY A WICKED FRIEND THAT'S A GIRL BUT FEARS A RELATIONSHIP lol....Hurray


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

Wesses said:


> keep it up!


Late Reply but Thanks!

Self-Esteem
-------------------
- Have a GF
- Lotta Friends on FACEBOOK (I KNOW THIS IS STUPID BUT WATEVE.lol)
- Can Drive cause i have my driver's license

Gratitude
--------------
-Uhhh..Life lol
-New Dell Computer
-Cell Phone w Texting plan


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

Self-Esteem
-------------------
- Athletic Type
- Determined
- Motivated to Live

Gratitude
--------------
-Decent Clothes
-Few Friends
-My iPod (Already said before lol)

:clap


----------

